# 68 Schwinn Stingray



## Sun311usa (Oct 3, 2019)

I'd like to sell frame and forks for $250 wheels and redone seat are extra. I'd sell the entire bike for $650 firm. Everythings been rechromed but the 


wheelsView attachment 1073167View attachment 1073167
Send any questions you have. I've ha


----------

